# Casting VS Spinning Reels



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok so I am looking into getting a new rig. I have never used anything but the spinning reels. So I am just looking for opinions on the two reel types. If anyone has a casting reel or has used one please comment on how you liked it. Thanks


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a nish shimano casting reel that I havent quite figured out how to use yet. It seems like it is much smoother than any spinning reel I have ever used, But getting the whole casting part down has been difficult.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

We use bait casters extensively for trolling and also for casting. They take practice get'n use too and we had our share of birds nests when we started but now bait casters are the reels of choice for us when fish'n for TM, Walleye, Wipers, Bass, Stripers, Trout etc. We'll downsize when fish'n for Perch, Gills and Crappie to the ole standby Zebco closed face.

If anything casting at a 45* angle is the best and learning how to set the lure with the mag drag. It's the 3Ps (practice, practice, practice) don't let yourself get discouraged with the birds nests. Stick with it and you won't go back to a spinning reel and I'll put money on that.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

what kinds of methods do you use when fishing? or what kinds would you like to use?

Baitcasters shine while using cast and retrieve type lures (although lots of bass guys use them for heavy jigs). Baitcasters are not very good at casting light lures/plastics.

Like K2 said, they work great for trolling.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I always have both with me; the spinning reels are great for small fish and light lures as stated by Pez Gallo. However once you get the hang of them you can throw pretty much everything depending how you rig them. It took several bird nests and a whole lot of headaches, but now I can't imagine fishing without them. If you pick one up, resist the urge to smash it and keep practicing.


----------



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info. i think i will pick one up and give it a try.


----------



## phishouttawater (Nov 2, 2007)

RME. 

I have used casting rods since I was a kid. They are what feels good to me. I have a few spinning rods and love them, but I love crankbait, spinnerbait and big plastics fishing. And those lend themselves to bait casters. 

That being said they are kind of like trucks vs suvs in that they serve a purpose. They can do mostly the same the other can, but who wants to haul a bunch of trash in the cargo area of the Expedition. 

I can teach you a trick that would make you a pro baitcaster in no time. You need to adjust the spool tension to match the weight of the lure you are using. After that it's a question of practice. 

I think everyone interested in fishing ought to give one a try to make themselves more versatile.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

_*BEFORE*_ you make a final decision and spend money on a bait caster, keep this fact in mind.

A CHEAP baitcaster is worse than worthless for learning. At least in MY experience.
I bought a $15 bait casting rig at one time and spent an entire day and no less than THREE spools of brand new line trying to learn how to use the blasted things, and I think I made 3 casts long enough to count the whole day. I am talking 8-10 hours of practice includind a stop after every cast to pick out the birds nest and at least two times to replace the line altogether because I had lost so much to the nests.

Took the thing back to the store and swore that I would never touch one again if I was starving next to a bass lake with thousands of visible fish and only a baitcaster to hook them with.

Then I had a friend talk me into trying one of HIS rigs one afternoon at Jordanelle. His reel was more in the lines of $100+, and it took me about 2 tries to get a decent cast out and only birdsnested twice in 10 hours.
Now it is _just possible _that I caught on to the trick quickly that time around, but I am inclined to go with the GOOD reel theory, over my sudden revelation.

I am not sure what anyone else's experience with lesser quality reels has been, but for ME, I got what I paid for, and then paid again. I spent more on line that day than I had on the rig in the first place. :evil:

I still don't own one myself, my finances are not compatible with my wants, so I have stuck to my spinning rigs, but someday...

Good luck with whatever you end up with.


----------

